# SWEET HEAT DEER SAUSAGE



## Hawging It (Apr 15, 2019)

Well, the processor finished all of the deer meat I delivered to him from the past season. I always like the sausage he makes. Now I have 50 pounds of fresh link deer sausage. Sweet Heat! Jalapeno/cheese/pineapple. Liked it so much last year that I got the same this year. Plenty of sausage dogs in our future as well as fresh back straps and tenderloins.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 15, 2019)

Sounds like a great combo of flavors right there!  How prevalent is the pineapple?  I do some jalapeno and cheese already and that sounds like a great addition.  Do you know if it's just juice added or how they do it?


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 15, 2019)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Sounds like a great combo of flavors right there!  How prevalent is the pineapple?  I do some jalapeno and cheese already and that sounds like a great addition.  Do you know if it's just juice added or how they do it?


Actual crushed pineapple pieces. You can taste the sweet pineapple and smell it as well. Good stuff!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2019)

Curious as to how much he charges for the meat you got?


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 15, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Actual crushed pineapple pieces. You can taste the sweet pineapple and smell it as well. Good stuff!


Excellent.  That sounds real good.  May have to try that on a small batch next time.  Thanks!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2019)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Sounds like a great combo of flavors right there!  How prevalent is the pineapple?  I do some jalapeno and cheese already and that sounds like a great addition.  Do you know if it's just juice added or how they do it?


beware: do not add raw pineapple to your sausage or the meat will turn to mush. Pineapple contains the enzyme Bromelain that is used to make meat tenderizer. You must use canned pineapple that has been heat treated which neutralizes the enzyme.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 15, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> beware: do not add raw pineapple to your sausage or the meat will turn to mush. Pineapple contains the enzyme Bromelain that is used to make meat tenderizer. You must use canned pineapple that has been heat treated which neutralizes the enzyme.


Excellent point.  Was about to go research that very interaction.  Saves me some time. Thank you.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2019)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Excellent point.  Was about to go research that very interaction.  Saves me some time. Thank you.


You can buy a fresh pineapple and simmer the flesh to use. Also be aware that pineapple has a pH of around 3.5~4 and sausage meat paste will not bind if the meat paste pH is below about pH 5.4...


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 15, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> beware: do not add raw pineapple to your sausage or the meat will turn to mush. Pineapple contains the enzyme Bromelain that is used to make meat tenderizer. You must use canned pineapple that has been heat treated which neutralizes the enzyme.


Don't know how they make it. Don't know if its raw or not. I can tell you it AIN'T mushy.  All I know is that it is the best deer sausage I have had in many years. They make all kinds however, the sweet heat is our favorite.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 15, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> You can buy a fresh pineapple and simmer the flesh to use. Also be aware that pineapple has a pH of around 3.5~4 and sausage meat paste will not bind if the meat paste pH is below about pH 5.4...


lot more to adding this pineapple than I thought.  Much appreciated.  Wonder if freeze dried chunks would hydrate back enough during cooking?

Sorry for the redirect 

 Hawging It


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 15, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Curious as to how much he charges for the meat you got?


Call them. Number is visible on the package. It's all according what you want them to do for you. They are a complete professional wild game outfit.  Been there for many years and trustworthy folks. Super clean in their shop. They do not skin or gut wild game. Bring in you boned out deer meat or they will bone out for you. No rib cavities allowed. I skin and gut my deer then pull the back straps and tenderloins. I process those myself. I take them the 2 shoulders and 2 hind quarters. They bone em out and make sausage links. They make awesome jerky and summer sausage as well. You will not be disappointed. Very professional and friendly folks. Glad we have a place like this close by. Give em a shout.


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 15, 2019)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> lot more to adding this pineapple than I thought.  Much appreciated.  Wonder if freeze dried chunks would hydrate back enough during cooking?
> 
> Sorry for the redirect
> 
> Hawging It


No sweat!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 15, 2019)

Sounds great Hawging It 

Warren


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 15, 2019)

Sounds like a good mixture.


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 15, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Sounds like a good mixture.


They make all different kinds but we prefer the Jalapeno/Pineapple/Cheese. Sweet Heat!


----------

